
The origins of the Internet in Europe - Google Cultural Institute - tingletech
http://www.google.com/culturalinstitute/exhibit/the-origins-of-the-internet-in-europe/QQ-RRh0A
======
rurban
Sorry, but this is a joke.

The internet was indeed invented in Europe, but you have to acknowledge the
inventors, not some unrelated causes.

normally ted nelson is cited as most important cause. the early inventions
were http and www in geneve, cern and in parallel hyper media browsing (htp
and integrated browsers) at the tu graz.

~~~
tingletech
The point they are trying to make is that Otlet and La Fontaine had a vision
for something that is much like the modern internet.

"Otlet and La Fontaine aimed to preserve peace by assembling knowledge and
making it accessible to the entire world."

"Google's mission is to organize the world's information and make it
universally accessible and useful."

The books over television sketch from 1920 is pretty cool, and some of the
stuff they were thinking up is much like linked data / semantic web.

